# Help TTC while EBF?Ways to increase LP?



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I got my period back at 7 months PP, and at almost 16 months, I think I have had about 3 cycles where I have ovulated, judging by my charts, the rest were anovulatory (first 7 or so). Last month was my best month so far, with a paltry 9 day LP







(up from 7). DD nurses whenever *she* wants to, and is not night-weaned and continues to have little interest in solids. So here I am, gearing up to TTC this month, and I fear the worst. I started taking vitex (500 mg) and vitamin B6...but I don't know what else to do. I could have gotten pg last month (accidentally) but apparently my LP is still too short. I don't think I can nightwean since DD doesn't even know how to go to sleep on her own, let alone sleep for more than 4-5 hours at night, and since she refuses many solids (she will eat some, but not much, anbd believe me I have offered jsut about everything, but don't beleive in pushing her) I do not feel good about depriving her of BM AT ALL. She is about 22.5 pounds now and feels too light as it is. I *do not* want to wean, but I also am 32 and would very much like to get pg again soon! Any suggestions? Is there an OTC safe Progesterone cream? I don't want to go to a doctor, only to be told to wean! I'd love to hear suggestions!


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

nak-
Maybe try the progrsterone cream.


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks, I am looking into it, just don't know how long to take it and if it is safe while nursing....


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

I am in the same position...I am going to start progesterone cream..where do you get vitex?
Thanks


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I got the vitex at GNC, am taking 500 mg/day along with 100 mg B6 (though now I am reading it is better absorbed in B complex), but I know you can get it at health food stores too. I was only 7.99, I hope it is decent! (standardized extract) I started the vitex and have definitely noticed a difference in my charts, much "prettier," distinct coverline (they looked like an EKG chart before) and my LP is 2 days longer, but I need more time! I jsut ordered the progesterone cream from drugstore.com! GL!


----------



## MyCalling (Sep 1, 2004)

The month before we conceived I had a 9 day LP so the next month I took 100mg of B6 during my 2ww which must have done something...we're having twins. Good luck!

Jessi


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

The vitex takes about a month or so to have it's full effect. I know it's hard, but I'd wait a cycle or two and then see how things are going.


----------

